# super PUMP 250



## Adawg78 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey guy just wondering if you ever herd of SUPER PUMP 250 by Gaspari Nutrition.  I am thinking about going on it..  Let me know what u think..


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 13, 2006)

I bought a couple tubs at the Arnold Classic for $25 each just to try it, and I liked it pretty well. I don't know that I'd want to spend $40 per tub though at just 40 servings... Overall I think VNS Jacked is better, it's around $33 and you get 60 servings. Even better than that value wise is Universal's Storm... It's ~$28 and you get 80 servings.

Superpump 250 does have more in it than either Jacked or Storm... Primarily Vitamin B6 and 12, as well as caffeine, so it depends on what you need ingredient wise and want to pay.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 13, 2006)

Just the same as No Xplode by BSN. Give some people the shitz. It's a good seller but not as good as the No-Xplode. 

Here's some reviews from Bulk Nutrition

i love this stuff! i take it on training days 25 mins before i work out and i really like the pumps it gives me and it doesn't taste to bad either. i haven't tried the NO xplode yet but i hear its alot better then this. i'll give it a try and update later.

this stuff only works for me if i take 3 scoops but that might only be because im not very responsive to stimlants such as caffeine. but good pumps, energetic workout.

I have just finished taking my first bottle of this stuff. It has worked quight nicely. I took loader before and did not really notice any weight increase. With this however i have gained weight and have become more defined. However does have some dows. I have noticed that it can make you very light headed and angry. personally i found that it tasted very very good actaully just a bit sweet, i had the fruit punch kind.

Overall i gained almost 12 pounds. i worked out 5-6 dayz a week and drank 2 protein shakes (monster maxx) a day. i am going to purchase another bottle of it and doubble it upw with size on! apparently great for bulding size. Super pump 250 = greatness

This product could easily be named Super Diahrrea 250 . The first two days on it I've had diahrrea like no other. I've used NO Xplode, Fast Twitch, and Super Charge, and have never had problems like this. Moderate to good pumps, that is if i can keep the shit from leaking out of my ass. Only 2nd day on, will update later.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't really agree with that... Superpump250 was way above NO-Xplode from my experiences. NO-Xplode definately gave me the shits, and very little in the way of benefits at ALL. SP250 did not give me stomach problems for the most part, and the benefits were much more noticeable energy wise.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 14, 2006)

It really depends on the person. Some people claim to get shits on no-xplode and not on superpump250, and others claim not to get shits on no-xplode and on superpump250.


----------

